# How did your horse get his name?



## TarrSteps (15 December 2011)

I know, this is very New Lounge, but one of the side effects of my experiment has been finding out how horses got their 'everyday' names. So many of the stories are really lovely - named after people, favourite childhood book characters etc.  

I thought it might be a nice cheery festive topic!


----------



## Jango (15 December 2011)

My horse was named Jango after 'Jango Fett' in star wars by his original owners son


----------



## kirstykate (15 December 2011)

Boris, he is ginger and born when Boris Becker was on winning form, his muzzle was also a mass of hair - Boris The Spider!!


----------



## wench (15 December 2011)

Well mines stable name came from the great aunt of the girl who came to look at my horse with me when I went to look at her


----------



## dieseldog (15 December 2011)

I've owned my horse 7 weeks and she still doesn't have a name - is that bad?  I have no idea what to call her.


----------



## kirstykate (15 December 2011)

dieseldog said:



			I've owned my horse 7 weeks and she still doesn't have a name - is that bad?  I have no idea what to call her.
		
Click to expand...

My OH still doesnt call any of them buy their names just the big chestnut, the bay horse!!!!


----------



## millitiger (15 December 2011)

Pilfer was because his posh name was Steel Falcon so it was a play on words with steel/steal. I liked that but some people didn't get it??

Millie is because she is Millitiger (Mum= Give An Inch so Milli for measurement. Dad= One More Tiger, hence the tiger )

Vinnie is so called just because I like the name; he tends to be V Man or Big V now though!
His posh name is Primitive Phoenix but you can't really shout Phoenix down the field!


----------



## KatB (15 December 2011)

Lucky is Lucky as she has a funny swirl on her neck in the middle of her neck which is very unusual and apparently "Lucky"... she came from someone who deals a bit, and does come up with some strange names  She gets called Loops regularly, as she is Loopy Lu...


----------



## kirstyhen (15 December 2011)

My friends daughter is called Mali, which I think is a lovely name. So I pinched it and swapped it for the Irish version! He wasn't too happy when he found out my horse was named after his daughter 
It also works as a mix of her sire and dams names, MAckney clover and Laura LEE and is a shortened version of Malarky which is in her passport name.
Of course she is actually called Moot more than anything, as in Mally-Moot (malamute!) 

Henry was already named when I had him, contrary to what most people think -that I named him after my second name. Purely coincidental!


----------



## Firewell (15 December 2011)

Aw you didn't ask me this .
Jae got his name because when I got him he was called JT. He was owned by a man who liked football and his mother was called Chelsea so he was named JT after John Terry the England captain.
I hate football and it was after the John Terry cheating scandal and I didn't really like JT anyway so when I bought him I shortened it to J or Jae.
It would have been Jay but my late mare I called Vay and that was a bit too similar so Jae it was. And Jae is a bird and my boy flys like a bird (sometimes when I don't want him too! ).

His 'posh' name is 'Hi Hopes', that was his racing name. He was called that because they hoped he would be as good as his group one winning dad.

I will never change Hi Hopes. Not because that is what his passport says but also because I like it and it's important he keeps that name .


----------



## livvyc_ria (15 December 2011)

Ria was called Gloria when i bought her but i had to shorten it - she did not look like a Gloria! She didnt have a full name so we called her Festive Glory. Glory from Gloria and Festive because i brought her home on Christmas Eve.

Mouse is called Mitsibushi Mouse because she is a funny rose grey roany colour like a little fieldmouse and Mitsibushi because she used to fall asleep propped up against the Shogun!

Ive never had to name any of my others!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 December 2011)

The one that means the most to me was rescued near to death from starvation. Vet though he was too far gone to survive, but he did, thanks to the wonderful woman who nursed him back to health in those early months.

 He then came to me and I named him Malachy, it means 'My Angel'. And he is.


----------



## Firewell (15 December 2011)

Oh also I wanted him to have a proper name. JT isn't a proper name, it's shorthand and John Terry is someone elses name.
I wanted him to have his own, proper name because that's what he deserves .


----------



## PorkChop (15 December 2011)

One of our homebred's stable name is Flossie because my Dad (who is Scottish) used to call me Flossie McGlossie when I was little. Her posh name is TNT, because when she was born she was like a stick of dynamite and sharp as a nail (chestnut mare), however now she a dobbin


----------



## galaxy (15 December 2011)

Jaffa because it looked like someone has thrown one at her face!  ha ha!!  









(oh and we did eat a ALOT of them driving round the country horse hunting!   



Her nickname round the yard is "Pudding"!!  Poor girl is never gonna have a small waistline is she??!!


----------



## PooJay (15 December 2011)

Her passported name is Jurata. Apparently this is a polish beach where a lot of amber is found. 

I call her Jay as Jurata is too much of a mouthful. She's often called Jaybo, Poojay, Jaybear (she's got a black bear kind of look about her in the winter) Pooj, PJ, JB. I'm a bit bad for sticking to one name to be honest. A lot of the time i just call her twinkle toes, madam or s**t for brains if she's being particularly mischeivous!


----------



## D66 (15 December 2011)

kirstykate said:



			My OH still doesnt call any of them buy their names just the big chestnut, the bay horse!!!!

Click to expand...

Our horse was called "the Insan gelding", for the first seven years of his life so we named him Nemo (means no name).  The only downside is that people think we named him after the fish.


----------



## only_me (15 December 2011)

We were thinking of a name for Billy - he's big, brave and coloured - so what better than a big brave name (ie. An Indian cheif type name) so he became geronimo - except someone else had that name so he became gironimo


----------



## tonitot (15 December 2011)

My girl had two names really when I got her, I got her from work (racing yard) so she had the name her owners gave her (not a racing name though) and the name work gave her. Her owners had called her Joy as her mum is Kallistas Pride, so they had Pride and Joy. At work she was named Ethel because as a baby she made friends with another filly who they'd named Dot. In Eastenders Dot Cotton had a friend called Ethel, so my horse is named after an old lady in Eastenders  I decided to keep the name Ethel as I'd known her as that for 6 months before I was given her and liked the name anyway  Not often you meet a horse called Ethel  Dont have a show name for her though


----------



## WellyBaggins (15 December 2011)

will refrain from answering  this as it changes frequently and it says a lot about my state of mind


----------



## miss_c (15 December 2011)

Genie - because her name is Miss Congeniality and that was what her previous owners decided on.  

Titchy - because she was!  She's not anymore but it's stuck!


----------



## kirstykate (15 December 2011)

Jinglebell said:



			Our horse was called "the Insan gelding", for the first seven years of his life so we named him Nemo (means no name).  The only downside is that people think we named him after the fish.

Click to expand...

As long as he doesnt have a dodgey fin!!!!!!


----------



## Lolita (15 December 2011)

The breeder I bought one of mine from said they called him bobby because they though he was a weird ugly thing :-(


----------



## Fancyfree (15 December 2011)

Mine is called Solo because after having a 17.3 and getting a 15.1. He was so low I could get on. His show name was Goingsolo because he had a habit of throwing massive bucks and me hitting the deck.


----------



## MollyMoomin (15 December 2011)

I have no idea why Molly is called Molly - she was named that when I got her but I like it 

She also gets called :deepbreath:

Mollymoo
Mollymoomin
Mooey
Mollycob (her 'showname' despite the fact we do about 3 competitions a year)
Mollymoomoo
Stinks
Grotbags
Cobbington
Cobbette
Cobley
Ponyhorse
Big Old Horse
Or just simply - The Cob.


----------



## WellyBaggins (15 December 2011)

^^^ glad I am not alone


----------



## D66 (15 December 2011)

kirstykate said:



			As long as he doesnt have a dodgey fin!!!!!!

Click to expand...

He did have at first but with some food and correct work has come right.  But I still wouldn't ride him bareback.


----------



## *Maddy&Occhi* (15 December 2011)

Moja already had her name when I bought her. I really liked it, quite un-usual and distinctive but never had a clue what it ment. When I traced her previous owners the girl told me that she was bred by a guy who worked in Kenya alot. Turns out Moja means number one in swahilli (kenyan language) and her 2 foals Mbili and Tatu mean number 2 and 3 in swahilli. I know Tatu is called pip for short. Im lucky Moja's name is simple 

I love the story behind her name, I was amazed I found out lol

I often call her ginge though (she's a chestnut) haha...cruel mum I am 
x


----------



## vam (15 December 2011)

He was un named when the dealer bought him over, his Sire is Quantum so they called him Quarter as it started with the same letter as his sire (some kind of tradition or something? No idea) Anyway he was QTee for short and i just couldnt bring myself to shout that accross a field so shorten it to Q 

The best one was my last mare, she was a job lot over for a dealer and came with 2 other horses, a small Forest type and big black cob and mine somewhere inbetween. The small Newfy was called Itsy (can you see where its going ) mine was called Bitsy and the wacking great cob was Teenie . I think i got the best horse but with the worse name. She got called Titsy at a large show once so i thought up the show name of Just a Bit to avoid that again


----------



## Nocturnal (15 December 2011)

One of mine is named after both Keanu Reeves rolleyes, and another forumer. He's KP for short, though I mostly refer to him as the turnip these days...


----------



## abbijay (15 December 2011)

Alfie was apparently named after 'Gandalf the Great' as his first owners husband was reading lord of the rings when she bought him. His first passport said Gandalf although always stable named Alfie. When he went through a breeder/dealer yard he was repassported as Arclid Alfie (arclid is a well know breeders prefix in heavy horse world). 
His nicknames are many and varied but the one that sticks is fluffbum/fluffy/fluff which was fine when he had a mammoth full winter coat but is not so cool being that he's a manly 18.2 with a full clip now...


----------



## be positive (15 December 2011)

One of mine got his stable name Jack after the vet who saved his life, as a newborn he apparently got to his feet rather too quickly and went head first into the stable wall knocking himself out, I think it was touch and go for a while but he is a tough lad and made it, so was named to thank the vet.


----------



## TarrSteps (15 December 2011)

I never thought to ask, ffw, it was only after I heard two cute storeys in a row yesterday I realised how many I'd heard. 

The horse I have primary custody of right now is named after the vet who did his dam's AI and was a good friend of the breeder. Neale died a few days before the horse was born, young and unexpectedly, although I'm not sure he'd be pleased to have this particular horse carrying his legacy!


----------



## ellie_e (15 December 2011)

All KWPN's born in 2004 had a Z to start their names, mines Zurow, but we call him Zu or Roo


----------



## Tallante (15 December 2011)

Bailey was named because he was the same colour as the liqueur when he was born;  sadly, he quickly turned orange.

However, he is often called Muffin when he is being exasperating due to his close resemblance to a Spanish mule - it has a lot to do with the ears.  This is a typical Bailey face taken in 2008.


----------



## Farma (15 December 2011)

I was a teenager when I got my current horse and convinced my mum and dad when they were drinking at a bbq to buy her for me, they had been drinking Scrumpy Jack so that was her name!


----------



## Farma (15 December 2011)

Tallante said:



			Bailey was named because he was the same colour as the liqueur when he was born;  sadly, he quickly turned orange.

However, he is often called Muffin when he is being exasperating due to his close resemblance to a Spanish mule - it has a lot to do with the ears.  This is a typical Bailey face taken in 2008.






Click to expand...

Brilliant ears!


----------



## ecrozier (15 December 2011)

Roo. Named as a week old foal - Buckaroo. Need I say more!


----------



## SpottedCat (15 December 2011)

I bought mine from his breeder and I haven't the faintest idea where either of his names came from! That's pretty bad isn't it?! I really hate his stable name, love his registered name, it's really fitting with what I do for a living.....but it has nothing to do with either his dam or his sire's names so goodness only knows where it comes from!


----------



## hairycob (15 December 2011)

Both mine came with their names.
HP is Hercule Poirrot as he gets a big curly moustache in winter.
The dealer who imported Jason from Ireland named each batch either beginning with the same letter or same theme. Jason was from the J batch. I hated the name when I went to see him, but wouldn't decide on another name until he was vetted. By then I was used to it & so it stuck. I do want to think of a show name though.


----------



## ace87 (15 December 2011)

My Connemara's registered name is his stud prefix and then 'Lee' so he was called Lee when I got him. Vom. 
So I went back to yard where I worked and we had a rule that all horses had our name plates on doors so it all looked matching and good etc. I got all the old or spare ones out spread them on a table and picked one. 
So now he's Bally at home... or more often than not Balls - good old Balls


----------



## Worcestergirl (15 December 2011)

Peej was named (by his racing owners) after their best friend who sadly died aged 46 playing rugby, Peter Joy, hence Peter's Joy.

I love that i'm carrying on a legacy and feel very priviledged.


----------



## Mlini (15 December 2011)

Mine is called Socks. At a guess.. I'd say they named him that because of his socks?? Lol  Previous owners spelt it 'Sox', but I didn't like it that way. 

His 'proper' name is Mlini (I think it's a place/country?...) And apparantly when he was in racing they called him Trigger. 

He answers to absolutley nothing... I mainly call him Ginge  Here is the dude...


----------



## KWPN_V_2002 (15 December 2011)

My mare is a 2002 KWPN so she had to start with a V.  Her dam was Annie, grandam Dannie, then Wannie, Hannie D etc - all the mares have been ---anni since around the 1920s - so she is Viannie.

Her stable name is generally Annie - Viannie's her Sunday name or when she's in trouble!

She's very pretty and acts like a princess, so she gets called princess.  She's got massive ears and when she's naughty she also gets called donkey.


----------



## vallin (15 December 2011)

French was at the yard before I brought her and was passported 'Lyla de Barbiere' and the owner called her Lyla, but the YM was far to manly to being yelling Lyla across the field and seeing as her owner/her were both French she became Frenchie and it stuck. Though if she is being a pain in the butt (not an uncommon occurance) she does get full named! lol


----------



## crabbymare (15 December 2011)

The last one I named is bumble, because he is a little "b"


----------



## Gamebird (15 December 2011)

Fugly is pretty self-explanatory I think.

(for those who haven't come across it before it's short for F'ing Ugly..... ). I didn't name him but I saw no reason to change it either.

Re. veterinary names we had a colleaugue who died very young and his last visit on his way to his final trip to hospital was to a young horse who was subsequently named 'Last Call'.


----------



## JustMe22 (15 December 2011)

Mine was just the logical shortening of his racing name. He's called Cody. Really did want to call him Pip though for some reason..toyed with the idea of calling him pip then naming him great expectations for shows in order to fit


----------



## applestroodle (15 December 2011)

One is called Patch, he is patchy colour (skewbald!) and the other is called Magic because he is MAGIC... cough cough!! Im kidding, well that is there names but i didnt name them, came with them and dont you know its bad luck to change a horses name!!  

P.s MAGIC!! is also called "the little b*****d!" a lot of the time!! 

Edited to add, Patchs posh name is "Stroodle Doodle!" after his old owner was skiing in Austria and went past a cake shop and there was one the same colour as him called... Stroodle Doodle!!


----------



## Temptation (15 December 2011)

My boy looks like a clydsdale so mother wanted to call him 'clive' unfortunately it stuck ... He is in fact a Belgium warmblood named Fiko R!


----------



## dollymix (15 December 2011)

For a stable name when I bred my welshie, i wanted something related to heaven as sire was called Dark Angel...

as a foal, she was mental and used to gallop flat out around her mum and my OH jokingy said, 'why don't you call her Luna short for lunatic?' - I liked Luna...it was kind of related to the heavens and therefore it stuck!!


----------



## Fools Motto (15 December 2011)

My little horses' breeder had a mare called Gem, so when she foaled a filly, it seemed apt to her to reverse the letters and get Meg. Meg's sire was a TB called Type Edition and while being born on April Fools day she gained the name Fools Edition.
My NF filly came with the name Penny, I saw no reason to change it. I just gave her the 'posh name' of Fools Gold - she too was foaled on April 1st and fooled her breeders with her colour - they said strawberry roan. (she is grey)!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (15 December 2011)

Her whole name is Boolavogue Dancing Clover.  Her stable name, Clover.  I think you all can work that out!!


----------



## Shutterbug (15 December 2011)

I had been reading some Greek Mythology a few days before - a story of a horse called Arion - quick synopsis from internet below

"Arion was an Immortal horse. He was the offspring of Poseidon and Demeter. Poseidon lusted and chased after his sister Demeter, not long after Persephone's abduction. Demeter tried to hide from her brother, by changing herself into a mare, hiding among the other horses in Arcadia. Nevertheless, Poseidon found her, transformed himself into a stallion and mounted her. Demeter gave birth to a girl named Desponia, and the colt known as Arion.

Arion was owned by Oncius in Arcadia. Arion was fabulously swifter than any other horses, which Heracles won from Oncius. However Heracles gave up Arion to Adrastus, the king of Argos.

In the war of the Seven Against Thebes, when Theban defeated the Argives, Arion saved Adrastus' life by carrying the king from the battlefield, and brought him safely to Athens."

When I went to see my horse for the first time, the story just popped into my head and I thought he suited it - so he was named Arion.


----------



## HotToTrot (15 December 2011)

Farma said:



			I was a teenager when I got my current horse and convinced my mum and dad when they were drinking at a bbq to buy her for me, they had been drinking Scrumpy Jack so that was her name!
		
Click to expand...

I love this story!  However, I am curious about what you would have called her, had they been drinking Screaming Orgasms?


----------



## squiz22 (15 December 2011)

I was seriously imaginative with mine. Winnie is named as Allwin on his passport, He's a 2005 baby and registered kwpn. kwpns have the first letter of their name according to the year they were born so in 2005 they went back to A. I had great ideas of something majestic and grand but got as far as winnie from Allwin. It sort of suits him though! Winnie the wally!


----------



## Farma (15 December 2011)

HotToTrot said:



			I love this story!  However, I am curious about what you would have called her, had they been drinking Screaming Orgasms?
		
Click to expand...

I think I may have re-thought it then!


----------



## becca1305 (15 December 2011)

One of mine is named (not by me) after the horse sales he was bought from in Ireland, fair enough I suppose although a little unimaginative! My mare I have no idea why she was called Lily but saw no reason to change it, it does suit her in a way , however she does often get called Moomee on account of her cow like colouring  and lilybean etc for no apparent reason! Her passported name has Princess in it though, yuck! on account of her mum having Queen in hers  oh well can't win them all!

Mine all get weird variations on their actual names or are called nothing to do with it! 

My favourite however is my newest addition who came with no stable name, my big ginger filly who is passported as Wonderland which I was not shouting up the field! so Alice she became  it does seem to suit her somehow too


----------



## TPO (15 December 2011)

Most of mine have come with their names. 

The foal we bred was named Kismet and registered as Cappuccino Dream as she was liver chestnut with a "C" for a star. No hidden meaning but Kismet suited her.

My current horse came with the name "Doobie" as, despite being an ex-racer, is the most laid back horse ever; so much so the people who took him on out of training thought he'd been smoking on a doobie... His racing name is Domesday and I couldn't think of a good alternative so Doobie he is 

My one in a million mare I named Tanith as just before I was due to go down to view her a girl named Tanith was interviewed on the news on her opinion of Gordon Brown (randomly) and the name stuck in my head. I googled it and liked the meanings then as soon as I seen "Squeals", as she was known in training, I knew she was my Tanith. 

My chestnut arab mare was named Siham which is arabic for Arrow but, even after my mum getting her arabic friend to list lots of nice sounding foreign names, we ended up with Shiraz!


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (15 December 2011)

]I have a 'Selvaggia' which means wild in Italian..despite the fact she's the calmest babe in the world...but I hate the name so she often gets referred to as 'the big fat grey one'. And I always call her gorgeous so we can avoid using her name 

Ptolemy's Puzzle...Ptolemy was his Dad and he's a coloured but I don't really like the name Puzzle..but he's shortened down to Puz or other names which shan't be repeated on here..

Tuscan Bunny Girl...she was born in Tuscany, around easter and is a girl..But she gets shortened to Bunny or Bun..yes I think I could be one of the only ones to have a horse called Bunny...


----------



## welshstar (15 December 2011)

Most of ours were names we bought them with- they knew them and they were ok so it was just kept the same. However, my old boy had the show name of 'bonny prince charlie' so we just used his stable name!!

My new boy was bought with the name elvis but the dealer admitted she just gave him at that name so as I hated it and he had had it for all of about a week, we changed it. He got called freddie because he's caramel coloured like a freddo! We've since found out he has been called troy and star in his life- at only 6 he must have an identity crisis! However, he has the most wierd looking eyes (they are caramel coloured too) and they look like a goat so I call him freaky- he responds to the shout of 'freeeaky' across the field so I suppose he see's that as his name!!! His show name is the same because it's registered.


----------



## muddy_grey (15 December 2011)

My current girl came with here name Holly but then her passport name is Holly v/d Kievietsdriessen so that's obvious.
My old TB didn't have a name and I named him out hacking one day after a sign on a barn he was Tyler from then on


----------



## almorton (15 December 2011)

one of mine is generally called Gingerwitch.
dont think i really need to explain that


----------



## Escada2004 (15 December 2011)

almorton said:



			one of mine is generally called Gingerwitch.
dont think i really need to explain that 

Click to expand...

We all know why she is called that Amy


----------



## Daytona (15 December 2011)

My horses sire is indoctro , my boy is called Ludoctro and his stable name is Ludo.


----------



## Maisie2 (15 December 2011)

Many years ago    my husband bought me a tb brown mare as a surprise birthday present so she was named Dark Secret - she went on to be a pretty successful large hack


----------



## Sol (15 December 2011)

My first & second pony had names - Dimples & Marble - Dimples was apparently named after his first owners first pony (he bought Dimp for his daughters kids!), Marble was a marble-y colour? 
Koora had no actual name when we got her (got called 'Silver' occasionally for being grey!) and I wanted a name that was quite pretty but also different... remembered reading the Silver Brumby books by Elyne Mitchelle and 'Koora' was the name of a pretty strawberry roan mare in those, and apparently meant "sweet". Liked the sound of it so Koora it was 
Dante also had no name... I've always liked Latin, and had a collection of names I liked by then, spent 3 days searching and nothing stuck and then I came across Dante - latin for 'everlasting'. Bit bizarre as originally he didn't seem like a horse that would stay with me, but now I know otherwise!


----------



## ISH_lover (15 December 2011)

My lads registered name is Esker's Boy after his dam Esker Lady. Don't like it too much and wanted to change it to do with something more along his sire's name (sire: Apache Run) but can't. Stable name is Jester, don't really know where it came from but he has a really playful character


----------



## measles (15 December 2011)

Parker is by Parco, Poppy is daughter of Polly, Sam a friend in Ireland named and Echo was named by Sarah_Jane's mum!


----------



## Britestar (15 December 2011)

One of mine's sunday name is 'French Connection', this is because when we were waiting for her to be born we had a sweepstake for colour/sex. My mum won with bay filly, and because my mother is French, the name was chosen.

We couldn't come up with a stable name for a while, but in the end she became 'Duve' (pronounced Duvet). This was because her mum was a skewbald as were both her older sisters. We called them 'the quilts', Duve wasn't a real quilt, but an undercover 'quilt', so she became a Duve, with a grave accent from the french language for the correct pronounication.

Sad, but true


----------



## CrazyMare (15 December 2011)

Callie is hone bred, and took 4 days to name. She was a gorgeous, tiny, dainty foal with opinions the size of a bull!!!

We wanted pretty bug not too girly. 

Her posh name is Arctic Kiss which is a champagne cocktail. Champers seems appropriate to celebrate a first foal with!!!


----------



## SavingGrace (15 December 2011)

Grace's passported name is Lady Grace. 

She gets called GG, Moobag and Loulou


----------



## diggerbez (15 December 2011)

hehe cool post!

V was named by his breeder and i really don't like his showname- Redhill Bandit- when we went to see him and asked what his name was she said "Bandit" but i thought she said "Vandi" (why i don't know- its clearly not even a word!) and it sort of stuck by the time i went to pick him up and realised he was actually Bandit! He generally gets V, Vandibobs, the bandit pony...or quite often d1ckhead


----------



## BronsonNutter (15 December 2011)

Some good stories here!

Wilby was named by his owner/trainer who was from norfolk - so he is named after a small village! There are also Wilbys in northamptonshire and surrey I think.

Bronson had the best reasoning behind his name - and we only found it out after we bought him  Because he used to be pretty crazy/dangerous when he was younger people used to say you needed a deathwish to ride him - so he ended up being named after Charles Bronson, the actor! (or murderer )


----------



## Vickijay (16 December 2011)

I am a nightmare at naming any animals!! It took me 3 months to give my spotted baby a name (dottie, sooooo original!!)

So when she had a sister I decided enough was enough, had a few names I liked but wasn't sure. 

So I wrote "what should I call my foal" into google and said whatever it was would be her name!! 

First page, first name, bella.... Done!!! HHO gave her her posh name so that was easy!!

All the others have just had names already but mostly we don't call them their names. It's always a version, so bella is bells, bellie, smellie! Lilly is loopy or loops. Dottie is grottie!!! Poor jake only gets shortened to jk like text speak, he doesn't mind though!!

Nice thread, I've enjoyed reading it


----------



## Polotash (16 December 2011)

Mine are all named before they are conceived usually because I like to make up names from the two parents... Just a few of my homebreds:

Ace of Spades - Dad was Black Jack (Fresian) and Mum was Queenie (Dales) - so all cards and baby was (obviously!) black so black as the ace of spades - stable name Ace

Zenith - Dad was Golden Shadow (Arab) and mum was Zephyr (TB) - so all winds/ weather/ sun position etc so baby was Gold Zenith i.e. the shadow of the sun at noon - stable name Zen

Zodiac - Dad was Parc Cardi (welsh) and mum was Zephyr (TB) so all car related or car names - stable name Zody

Diamond - Dad was Chancer (TB/ ID) and mum was Twinkle (TB) so baby was Diamond as in "Twinkle twinkle little star, like a diamond in the sky" from the mare, and take a "Chance" on cards - Diamond is a card suite - stable name Dime

and the latest foal (2009)...

Antigua Spring - Dad is Catherston Springsteen (WB) mum is Ormiga (argentine TB) which is Spanish for Ant... so Ant from the mare and Spring from the Dad = Antigua Spring - stable name Tiga


----------



## samsbilly (16 December 2011)

my boy came to me with his name but with out a show name. shortly after i got him my husbands mother died. her nick name had been hells bells. the money my husband recieved from her life insurance policy paid of the loan i had taken out to buy my boy. he is a bright chestnut so felt the name hells bells was appropriate x


----------



## GinaGem (16 December 2011)

My poor boy came with the stable name 'Windy'   He's registered 'Windy Prince' so i rapidly changed it to 'Prince'!

Then we have 'Lukas' the Fjord who my mum renamed 'Badger' as his mane is like a Badger.







Although he resembles Tiny Turner more nowadays as his mane is fairly long!


----------



## First Time Mum (16 December 2011)

Our foal was called Rio Fortuna (rio came from the stud name of the stallion) and Fortuna because she is a miracle baby. The mare broke her elbow on the day she was covered had 9 months on box rest and really should have aborted the foal. Our vet always reffered to the foal as miracle baby and he is italian so came up with Fortuna as that is fortune in italien. She is known as Lexy or Lexy Loo at home - just because I like the name and some how it suits her


----------



## arizonahoney (16 December 2011)

Apollo...possibly because he's an Apolloosa (sic)?


----------



## rolocandy73 (16 December 2011)

Rolo was christened Rolo when he arrived (there was a chocolate theme at his yard so mars, Twix etc.) but for a posh name he started off Rolo the Viking (he's a Fjord) and then became My Last Rolo - truly fitting as dear God we'd never want another one like him, bless him!

Sully was Sally when she arrived but that didn't fit at all so as her posh name was Ausdan Sularis it wasn't a long step to Sully.

Loki I named - as we were 'expecting' him (put down a deposit on an unborn foal) my boyfriend insisted on calling him/her Thunderhooves (he also liked Lord Fjord. No.). I was adamant that wasn't happening but wanted a Norwegian connection (another Fjord - they're all Fjords) and a friend suggested Loki which I liked. Well somehow the two seemed to go together so Loki Thunderhooves he is! 

Rolo & Loki together are known as Dumb & Dumber, Sully for some reason is the Killer Queen and Loki also gets called Scabby Joe after having lice and being generally permanently covered in scrapes, bumps & bruises.


----------



## kerilli (16 December 2011)

when i bought Ellie as a yearling she was called "Ten", which i really couldn't cope with, i decided to go one better and call her Ellie (short for Eleven), but as she's the most elegant horse i've ever owned it's probably more apt to think of it as being short for that. she also gets called Ellieflump, Flump, Muppet, and whatever else springs to mind.

Daisy was "filly" for months after she was born, nothing seemed to suit her, and then i took lots of photos of her lying in her field surrounded by huge daisies, so that kind of stuck. it really doesn't suit her at all though, should have called her Tank or something! she's also "Muppet" quite often, that's my default name for them all!

Jinni's name came to me the moment I saw her facial marking when she was born, as it really does look like a perfect genie coming out of a bottle. I wanted something beginning with J in honour of her famous dad, and fortunately remembered the alternative (Arabic?) spelling of 'genie', so that'll do.

Katy was already Katy, and it suits her, plus she knows it, so I wouldn't change it.

I tend to be really good at thinking up names for other people's horses but fairly rubbish about my own. Mine who I've thought of great names for never made it to a competition so now I'm more wary!


----------



## kirstykate (16 December 2011)

squiz22 said:



			I was seriously imaginative with mine. Winnie is named as Allwin on his passport, He's a 2005 baby and registered kwpn. kwpns have the first letter of their name according to the year they were born so in 2005 they went back to A. I had great ideas of something majestic and grand but got as far as winnie from Allwin. It sort of suits him though! Winnie the wally!
		
Click to expand...

We brought a KWPN 2 yrs ago (2005) not knowing his name and my daughter decided on Ally when we looked at the passport he was registered as Athletic spooky or what!!


----------



## Rosie1208 (16 December 2011)

My mare came off the lorry from Ireland as GM 'Grey Mare' which turned into Gem - it is perfect for her as she is a gem!
My jointly owned gelding's racing name was Interactive, when he first came we struggled to think of a short version until a friend at the yard suggested Indi, and it suits him, he's def an individual!!


----------



## Cobbysmum (16 December 2011)

The dealer I bought my TB off had given him a temporary name 'Tiger' but he'd only been with her for a couple of weeks and he just wasn't a Tiger.  We called him Ben after Big Ben cos he's huge!


----------



## Quadro (16 December 2011)

Thier registered names are boring ones as they are from state studs, but onyx is called that as he is jet black and we wanted something more unusual than midnight, blackie etc although all my friends know him as fat boy 
Topaz arrived after Onyx and is a perfect smoky topaz colour so it stuck
Q


----------



## flower08 (16 December 2011)

when i bought her she was called big berther as keith (guy i bought her from) said she was a very good doer!!  i changed it to shamrock because shes an ISH, 
when i went back for sj lessons with keith he kept shouting 'go on berther' at every jump, very off putting!!  

now a days i call her 'her fatness!!' or pudding!!


----------



## TelH (16 December 2011)

My yearling's reg name is Minerva I Giorni. Minerva is my prefix, I Giorni is after a piece of music. He is called Harold at home after my late grandfather, because he was born the day before what would have been my grandfather's 85th birthday


----------



## YasandCrystal (16 December 2011)

My pony 'Barney' was called 'Ziggy Stardust' and I couldn't keep that, so 'Barney' seemed to suit him and stuck. his showname is 'Rushbrook Dandy Boy', which realy suits him. 
'Crystal' my lovely elegant grey irish mare came with that name - registered show name 'Ard Reflection'., she was bred by the Ard stud in Ireland.

My daughter's piebald mare came with the name 'Indie' registered name 'Indian Paint'.

And well now 'Tim' to his friends and 'Timothy' to his trainers my lovely WB - he asked to be called 'Tim' via an AC. This is where I head off to serve up tea!!   He said he hated his previous names and that he wanted the name change because nothing could be expected of a horse called 'Timothy'. Very touching actually as this was all requested when he also said he found ridden work just too difficult and wanted to be left alone. He has since been diagnosed with chronic sacroilliac dysfunction and is getting LOU 
................I've gone


----------



## Riverboy (16 December 2011)

Mine all came with names, but I changed them over time.

River became Roo Bear or Fatty Bang (bang) because he'd bang the door for feed.

Luca de Carlos (not shouting that down the field) became biscuit - Ginger Nut Biscuit.

Bella came as Florabella and her old owner called her Flora, but we'd just lost our spaniel also called Flora, and it didn't seem to suit her ladylike ways, so she became Bella and now is mainly Boo because everything in the bushes jumps out and goes 'Boo' at her...

Love the stories of names.  The only mare I got to name was my old mare Danu - she was bay mare when I got her and had come over the water from Ireland.  Danu was the old irish goddess or rivers and waterways.  When I got River after her it seemed really rather like fate.

x


----------



## luckyhorseshoe (16 December 2011)

Love this thread!!

Little mare was born Castana - pronounced Castania. Which is her show name now. Sounds lovely but the Spanish breeder named her so as it means brown....shame she's now Roany!

Her stable name was mini as she is small for the breed but i couldn't use that as I was informed of the words other use.

So stable name is now cassie - making the Spanish one English really.

Trainer referred to her as princess once and that has stuck - mainly as a bit of banter but also as she is a diva and high maintenance!

So she is referred to as cassie, princess or little pony/mare!

Sorry realised I've waffled!


----------



## Dirty_D (16 December 2011)

Charlie is registered Charging but I'd love to know how they came up with Charging, he's out of Alphabatim and Gleann Ard so it cant be anything taken from them!

My first was Profluent, out of Proflare who in turn was out of Mr Prospector so i assume it was a Pro thing!


----------



## Four Seasons (16 December 2011)

Four got his name because of his bloodlines. His father is called Vivaldi and his mothers father is called Wolfgang. And thats how we got Four Seasons.


----------



## mellissa (16 December 2011)

I have a Kevin.  Somewhere he got it  and it suits him to the ground.  I wouldn't change it and I have had him 8 years. He has a posh name too, but he only gets to hear it in the ring and when he is naughty. 

I have his sister who is called Una, but somehow we have changed her pet name to Big Fat Fanny. She has had a baby for us and is due in 10 weeks for the next.

Her yearling is called Super.  After his father, and because he really is Super x


----------



## TarrSteps (16 December 2011)

Lots of great stories! 

I can say, never name a horse "Colin"! All the Colins I know are cursed. 

And as an aside, I think this is the most sustainable thread I have EVER started on any forum, anywhere!  Usually either no one plays at all or it dies a quick death.  I must be getting soft in my old age.


----------



## kerilli (16 December 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Lots of great stories! 

I can say, never name a horse "Colin"! All the Colins I know are cursed. 

And as an aside, I think this is the most sustainable thread I have EVER started on any forum, anywhere!  Usually either no one plays at all or it dies a quick death.  I must be getting soft in my old age. 

Click to expand...

It's cos we all like talking about our ponies, innit?  
Getting back to your usual analytical stance   I do wonder whether that phenomenon where a person's name can affect their life choices (can't think what it's called, something determinism?) applies to naming horses. I tried a pony once called Dragon somethingorother and it was the worst slug i have ever sat on, and have heard of other similar stories. 
Maybe a lot of naming is wishful thinking, subconscious or otherwise. *goes out to saddle up WorldBeater Megastar*


----------



## TarrSteps (16 December 2011)

K, please, and I mean this is the nicest possible way STEP AWAY FROM MY FLUFFY THREAD! 

I think firewell's horse might win the "tempting fate" award for the racing name "Hi Hopes"!  Honestly, who thought that was going to be lucky?

I know someone who inadvertently got a porn star's name for her racehorse last year.  After it was accepted she googled it and was horrified.  Apparently someone at Wetherby's (or whoever looks after that here) was sleeping on the job that day.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (16 December 2011)

I do agree with Kerilli that a lot is wishful thinking 

Me, I don't do stable names. I just use shortened versions of their proper show names.


----------



## TarrSteps (16 December 2011)

^ But you do have a horse named after a Hobbit.  That's not something you see every day.   (There is probably a potential thesis topic - or at least a ven diagram - analysing the overlap between horsey people and Tolkein fans.)

Okay, now I'M stepping away from the thread . . .


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17 December 2011)

But that's not my fault. It was his breeder! I hate Tolkien 

The horses I was able to name myself, because I bought them as foals, are called Bodleian and Artegall.....Now those are names


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 December 2011)

My mare got her name from  Sade song smooth operator which the breeder loved.


 my pony  CUI SEREN DWNN after the  river cui in wales  seren  her  family line  and dwnn being her colour
*
  HER PET NAME IS BISCUIT No 3 AKA BICKY* 



 donkey well it suited her  *Melody*


 my gelding   *HOLLYWOODS GOLDEN AURORA*


hollywoods  his blood line after VERY FAMOUS  qh horse Hollywoods Gold      

http://www.cnrquarterhorses.com/hollywood-gold.htm
 and Aurora   after a group of stars in the sky

 HIs stable name is also *BISCUIT N0 2* after my late mare T*he BUtter Biscuit *

  Its hard with 2 Biscuits  thats why one is Bicky

 Moscatel  [AKA Mossy ]dont know its what she came with


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (17 December 2011)

My mates stable name is poppy, it really suits her but she gets called alsorts!!! He passport name begins with a C as she is a Belgium wb and born in 2002, so it's clever girl VD Cumul, I hate it it sounds like a sexually transmitted disease!!


----------



## AandK (17 December 2011)

My gelding is called Andy, don't know the history around that as he came with it! His posh name is Grey Murmur, grey as he is! And murmur as he failed the vetting with a heart murmur.. Was having a hard time coming up with a posh name for him and my OH at the time came up with it and I thought it was good enough!!

The old mare is called Kiana. She had no name when I got her (back in early 1997) so I had to come up with something.. Someone suggested looking in the back of an atlas, so as my name begins with K I started there and decided on Kiana! It's a place in Alaska.. Her posh name was Double K - as we both have names that begin with K!! 

(the dog is called Bailey as he is brown and I like Bailey's Irish Creme!!)


----------



## Amaretto (18 December 2011)

He's called Uno after his sire 'Numero Uno'.  A bit lazy, but I couldn't think of anything I liked, or was relevant to him, so it kinda stuck.  Although, the names he often go by are 'Goon', 'Goonbobs' or 'Uniboo'.  

Depending on his behaviour it's 'Dude' or 'Knob'!

His registered name is Amaretto S, which I quite like, as he's spirited and fun!


----------



## LiveryList (19 December 2011)

Through both my pregnancies we had the name 'Ellie' planned for a girl but had two boys. When we went to view 'Ellie' she was called Nutmeg - which is the sort of name i associate with a dumpy riding school ponynot a huge gangly TB 2yo (no offense to any Nutmeg owners whos horses dont meet this description!)  and for days we couldn't decide what to call her ut then it struck us... 'Ellie'. We are not having any more children so the name has not gone to waste and now our 'little girl' has got the name our never arriving daughter would have had!


----------



## RachelFerd (19 December 2011)

Ferdie came with his nickname, but I named him Ferdinand when I registered him with BE/BD, because that was a fictional horse in my favourite kids pony book, 'The pony club Triology' by josephine pullein thompson!

Pete is called Pete because it begins with a 'p', his racing name was 'prime number' and he is just a bit of a dude!

Tia is just a short version of her racing name. Kind of wish now that I had ignored other people and nicknamed her Morag instead as I wanted to!!


----------



## TheoryX1 (19 December 2011)

Mine just had his pet name, Barney.  He was nicknamed the yard 'goat' as he had some pretty bad cob manners.  I had to get him a posh name as was showing him and doing dressage, so researched the word goat in different languages.  His show name is The Oryx 1, which is latin for wild goat, and oddly enough my ID on here.

Mini TX's horse is a real showgirl.  She is a stunner who loves to show off.  Her posh name is Fine Feathers, which I gather is showbiz slang for a showgirl, particularly an old fashioned line up girl who wore a feathered hairdress, like a Tiller Girl or one of the Moulin Rouge dancers.  YO, who bred her really chose well.  Her stable name, Bonnie is also totally right as she is really 'Bonnie'.


----------

